# Anybody know what these are?



## GerryR (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not really a collector but since I found this forum and looked around, you may be exactly the guys to help me. I recently found two fairly old flashlights that are designed to look like Mags, but they are stamped "Gemlight".

The shorter one is a 3D. The longer is 2D but holds a mace cannister in the handle. Everything unscrews just like a Mag, but the switches are the sliding type, with momentary contact when they are in the off position.

The mace cannister is empty, but was made by Aero/Chem in Milwaukee. That alone is a hard company to trace. I found an address but no website. Someone told me that these were prototypes, but they have serial numbers stamped on them #250074 and #350240, so I doubt they are prototypes.

I hate to think I'm the sheep walking into the wolf's den here, but are these things valuable? I took a few pics on the kitchen table:


----------



## LarryC (Mar 30, 2006)

The shape reminds me of the old 2C Bianchi flashlight that I have. Send a PM to ABTOMAT. He is the resident expert on older police type flashlights.


----------



## GerryR (Mar 31, 2006)

PM sent. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 31, 2006)

PM replied to. Larry's right (about the lights, not me.) They are late '70s B-Lite in design, but the body tubes don't match that pattern. The pepper spray one especially. My guess would be that they're either made from surplus B-Lite parts sold after Bianchi dumped them, or made from tooling disposed of at the same time. Several companies ended up with house-brand Bianchi-style lights this way when production was stopped. Not prototypes.

The last three genuine B-Lites on eBay went for under $20 each. That's the most recent reference I have. You can look it up if you feel this might be a conflict of interest issue.

If you did want to sell or trade these I'd be interested in them. I'm trying to get examples of every style of vintage police flashlight. At some point I'll hopefully develop an online museum. An information resource for this very limited interest group in flashlight collecting.


----------

